
Act Like You're Teaching to Avoid Sloppy Work - danishkhan
http://lifehacker.com/5628699/act-like-youre-teaching-to-avoid-sloppy-work
======
Smerity
This turns out to be incredibly true for when I'm tutoring subjects at
university. As a tutor you're of course worried a student will stump you with
a question from left field but the thing that worries me the most is either
telling them the wrong information or mind blanking on something that I should
damn well know. As such I spend a lot more time studying the material than I
would if I was a student in that course.

My marks going through those courses are all HD territory but if I sat the
exam again at the end of tutoring I would have a much better _understanding_
of the content due to the fact that I'm worried if I don't I'll be failing the
students I'm teaching.

